# What is the oldest, operational light in your collection?



## HIDblue (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought my first Maglite 4D flashlight back in 1993 and I still have that light to this day. It's actually leaning up against my bed post as I type this thread. It's got little dents and dings everywhere, tons of scratches, the paint is very worn, the lens is so marred that the beam actually looks like a spiderweb against a wall, and I'm still running the original backup incan bulb. 

I recently started my collection of new-fangled LED lights, but call me sentimental...I prefer to keep the Mag exactly the way it is...completely stock. This thing is built like a tank...17 years and still going. 

So, out of curiosity CPF'ers, what is the oldest, operational light in your collection that you still use?


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 7, 2010)

Red Maglite 3D bought back in 1998, switched the incand bulb to the stock Mag drop in and its still being used around the home by whoever needs it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 7, 2010)

I have an old rayovac 2D roughneck incan I modded to use a magLED dropin sitting here next to my computer.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 7, 2010)

I still have my original maglite 4D from back in the early eighties. Still works fine though it gets almost no use now. I also have my orange Eveready Dolphin from about 1968 though I can't be bothered buying those big batteries for it anymore. I also know that somewhere I've stowed my Eveready Big Jim from the seventies but I can't for the life of me remember where. They are the only torches I've held onto, many many more were thrown away when they started to exhibit minor faults or cracked lenses.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 7, 2010)

MX991/U was given to me from my brother in the mid-80s. It was GI surplus at the time so its probably a bit older than that.




A coleman spotlight from that same time frame.




Both lights still work


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 7, 2010)

Those cheap Eveready 2xD incan way back 2000.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 7, 2010)

2 C-Cell Maglite. Was given to me Christmas of '92 if I remember correctly! Still have it. Still works. Still use it for work around the house! The rubber insert that covers the switch is missing and it has some scratches on the body and the lens, but it is in surprisingly good shape for it's age!


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 7, 2010)

Maglites are like the Energizer bunny of the flashlight world...they may not be the brightest, may not be the smallest, but they sure do take a licking and keep on ticking.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by "operational".I have a 6V Star railroad car inspector's lantern probably from the 1950s that works but it was never a light I used.My original 3D Mag, purchased about 20 years ago is still in great working condition.The Mag is probably the oldest light that I used extensively.I have various working lights from the 70s and 80s but they were aquired used after the 3D Mag.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 7, 2010)

I remember long ago when cell phones were the size of bricks, computers still had black and green screens, and the brightest flashlights you could buy ran off those ridiculously large, rectangular-shaped batteries. Anyone remember those? Maybe I'm dating myself. If any of them actually held up, I would've kept one.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 7, 2010)

A AAA minimag from about 92 or 93 in pewter.


----------



## strinq (Apr 7, 2010)

A Minimag 2AA given by friends back when i was studying forestry in 2002 or 2003. 
Still works, only on its second bulb. 
Gotta find a drop in for this thing.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2010)

That would be my first generation MiniMag from sometime in the late 1980's. If I dug around long enough I might find one of those freebie plastic 4D lights that Radio Shack used to give away in the 70's.

Geoff


----------



## tolkaze (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure of the year, because I had like... 4 of them between 1988 and the early 90's but it would have to be one of my dolphin torches. Second oldest functional torch in common usage would be my 4D maglite purchased about 1993


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I've a few for practical and sentimental reasons.

I have 2 of my Grandfather's torches from the 1930's - one is a focusable 2D with a momentary switch made by Trehawk of Great Britain. The other is a 3D fixed focus, also with a momentary switch, made byEver Ready in England.

Both have the original bulbs as far as I know and are in working order - albeit a battered state - they have been through a lot - he was a Fireman.

Also I have on my desk and in very good order - a 1935 doctor's magnifying torch made by Beck of London - It's called a 'Luminex', I have seen a couple of these on eBay recently - kicking myself for not getting them as they are superb. I use this regularly as it has a 10x optic on it and the quality of image is unsurpassed IMHO. I even EDC this on occaision.

I also have a flat bodied fish eye torch from Ever Ready - I haven't been able to identify it yet - but it's old - ONLY has a momentary switch. Looks a bit like a hip flask.

I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't now remember which one I got first; but it's either my black Minimaglite 2AA or the black 6D. I bought these around 1997-98.

Regards, Patric


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 7, 2010)

It's my 3D Maglite that I got for Christmas some 15 or 16 years ago. I've swapped the normal buld for a MagnumStar one but other than that it's stock.


----------



## Curias (Apr 7, 2010)

Guess what, another Maglite. A Green Maglite Mini AA from the late 80's. Still works great, feels sturdier than those I recently bought to mod. Actually just found it in the storage after getting into flashlights again. Put a new bulb and batteries in it and it works like new. Is now my bedside light.


----------



## rayman (Apr 7, 2010)

For my it's a green 2AA MiniMag which I bought when I was about 5 years old .

rayman


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 7, 2010)

My red Minimag from 1990 gets used alot, as does a bullet bodied Ray-o-vac from the 30s with a magnumstar 5cell bulb and 6 eneloops in it.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 7, 2010)

Mt late Father's Everyready Captain from sometime in the 60s. It still works great. Once in a while, keep it out for fun.

All metal, ribbed construction. I think the LAPD had them as issue in those days, along with a .38 Special.

Now they have the FS-92 Beretta, and the LAPD Pelican.

I remember taking my dad's light to go over and watch 20th Century Fox Studios burn down to the ground.

That is what is now Century City.


----------



## Ksailork (Apr 7, 2010)

Maglite 2C, circa 1981 or 1982. It was used heavily up until recently. I did mod it with a Maglite LED (didn't want to void the waranty :laughing: ). In their time, Maglite brought quality and reliability to the flashlight world that did not exist prior.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 7, 2010)

My Kel-lite 2C, I think it was from the 70s.
Runs on SSR-90/1xIMR 26650


----------



## mfm (Apr 7, 2010)

Notice the infinitely variable brightness slider...


----------



## JNewell (Apr 7, 2010)

Oldest: a 2C Kel-Lite that I bought new in 1977. This has by far the best physical profile of any 2C light ever made.

Next oldest: a 4D Mag-Lite that I bought in 1988. I gave it a Mag LED upgrade when they first became available and it's still got it. Not the greatest any more but still very usable.


----------



## Cataract (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing impressive:

A blue Maglite solitaire bought around 2002-2003 for work purposes. The paint is a little worn off and it now resides in my car. I'm considering upgrading it with an LED sometime.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Apr 7, 2010)

A Maglite 3D that I bought around 1990.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 7, 2010)

Surefire G2-OD I got back in '03 (wow...7 years since I got my first real light...)...still going strong!


----------



## Essexman (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread is useless without pic!

2AA Doctors torch early 1900 made by Concordia of Cardiff - Wales





Left to right - Concordia 2D Chrome, 3D Brass, 3D Worn, 3D Chrome






Again all early 1900's up to 1950's

Some have been updated to LED......






Come on Nyctophiliac, we want more pics!


----------



## leukos (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably my oldest, this is a Rayovac Billioneer. I don't know when it was manufactured. I have modded it, but it still runs stock if I want it to.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 7, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> MX991/U was given to me from my brother in the mid-80s. It was GI surplus at the time so its probably a bit older than that.



I was about to say the *exact* same thing!  Mine needs a new bulb.

We actually gave each other the exact same gift that Christmas, an MX991/U flashlight from Cambrian Surplus Store. I *really* miss that place! It also was where I bought my very first belt holster for my Mini-Maglite and started EDCing it.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine would be a "new" old stock Rayovac Sportsman 2C I recently purchased from MorePower. It's from around 1965.

My second oldest would be a 2D Ash Flash that dates to around 1970.


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine is a 4C Bianchi B-Lite I had my mom order for me when I was about 14 or 13. '77 maybe, can't remember for sure. Can't seem to put it away. I let it hang out with the new kids.






The other light one of those Radio Shack deals you got when you filled up your battery card. Found it at a garage sale for fifty cents a couple years ago.


----------



## cityevader (Apr 9, 2010)

The oldest light that I purchased was a minimag AAA in '94 when I first became a mechanic. Still has the plastic teeth guard and is in near mint condition. (I've no idea how, because every light I've ever had goes through hell everyday).

Oldest light owned was given to me by a tranny tech co-worker last month. As chatting at his box, I saw a couple terribly beat up Mags, a 2C and 2AA. I instantly thought "play it cool...don't scare him away" as I said "you want me to recycle those turds into my scrap aluminum box for you?" He had been converted to LEDs long ago when I started there in '02. 
"The beam is terrible and super dim and lens so clouded over and brown you can't even see the bulb anymore, but it's sentimental to the years of holding Mag against super long extension while impact gunning off bell housing bolts and no ear protection. Now he has super bright LED headlamp and earplugs.

Now I have a blazing new ROP with two 18650's! and plan of beadblasting/polishing this to a fine aluminum shine.

Anyone know how old it is with a serial # of 25095799 (with no "C")??


----------



## Trashman (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got some old brass flashlights. I believe one is from the 30s or so. I've got a Daylo, too, but it's not working, so it doesn't count for this thread.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 9, 2010)

An old Tekna keychain LED light on a dog chain. It has a red diode about 5 mm in diameter, a plastic and aluminum body and runs on a couple of lr44 button cells. Every once in a while it comes out just for fun.

It doesn't mess up my night vision and seemingly, with all I've put it through, it still doesn't want to quit.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 9, 2010)

A circa 1980's 3C Maglite that belonged to my dad (more on it here). 

It'll host a triple XP-G mod in a couple of months.


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 9, 2010)

Oldest working light I still have is an unremarkable but very reliable black AA MiniMag I bought sometime in the mid 80s. Never had any problems with it and I must have only ever changed a few bulbs. Bought a red filter for it maybe 20 years ago which also protected the head so it has very few scratches on it. Carried it around everywhere in a holster for years, up until I started getting into quality lights about 6 years ago. Then it got left behind for a while but now lives on with a Terralux TLE5 extreme drop-in as a backup to a backup . It's still the only light I will lend out to the unenlightened as the MiniMag is idiot-proof but looks pricey enough for Joe Public to take care of it.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 11, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> I bought my first Maglite 4D flashlight back in 1993 and I still have that light to this day. It's actually leaning up against my bed post as I type this thread. It's got little dents and dings everywhere, tons of scratches, the paint is very worn, the lens is so marred that the beam actually looks like a spiderweb against a wall, and I'm still running the original backup incan bulb.
> 
> I recently started my collection of new-fangled LED lights, but call me sentimental...I prefer to keep the Mag exactly the way it is...completely stock. This thing is built like a tank...17 years and still going.
> 
> So, out of curiosity CPF'ers, what is the oldest, operational light in your collection that you still use?



I consider I don´t have a collection of flashlights... Just some lights that I like, but the oldest/operational light that I have is a 2xD incan MagLite, bought in 1991 when I was a boy scout!

I love this light... I can remember how powerful it was if compared with the others boy scout´s lights... 

And now my Quark 1xAA can crush it in medium mode!


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 11, 2010)

2 x AA cell Maglite bought in Blackpool UK in the mid 1980,s.


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 12, 2010)

My oldest light for now is a late '70s Kel-Lite 4C (with the sturdy metal switch, not that stupid plastic thing), but I have a 3D Kel-Lite coming in the mail, should get here on Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## broadgage (Apr 12, 2010)

I still use a Burgess "radar lite" purchased 20 years ago, and old stock then.
Uses a 6 volt lantern battery.
Also in regular use is an ever ready "power beam" lantern from about 1975 ? uses two 6 volt batteries.


----------



## Gatsby (Apr 12, 2010)

given that many (perhaps a majority) would desribe step one in their decline to flashaholism as upgrading to a Maglite - and the fact that despite their downsides they are remarkably durable - the prevalence of Mags in this thread certainly is understandable.

Count me in as well - I'm not sure which one is the oldest but I have a Minimag and 2 3D models that have to be 20+ years old each. All have been upgraded to some sort of LED configuration but they still serve backup duty roles.


----------



## rjr104 (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably my 2c kel-lite. My boss had a part time job at a sporting goods store and talked me into buying one about 1977. I tubed it for a pair of 18650's and am running a 5 cell maglight bulb etched for artifacts. Pretty nice if I do say.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 12, 2010)

wasnt sure but i emailed maglite with my serial number for my 2D and they came back saying it was made in May 1994


----------



## adnj (Apr 12, 2010)

An old Snap-on tool light that I was given by some shop mechanics in 1990. I still have it in the box.


----------



## motorwerks (Apr 12, 2010)

I have an Old Streamlight SL-20 that my dad carried as part of his uniform for as long as I can remember. I'm 34 now and I would guess its older then I am. I just rebuilt it a few months ago (new switch, tail cap, lens, battery, and charger) it cost me more to do all of this then buy a new light and I don't really care. Doesn't bother me to much, I would do it again.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 12, 2010)

My Oldie is here:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1910137&postcount=86


----------



## gallonoffuel (Apr 14, 2010)

My girlfriend acquired this for me today for $2 from a yard sale type deal her school was doing. According to the Flashlight museum, its circa 1925. The model is 2604, and has the walleye lens, tailcap ring hanger, and safety switch. It used to be black but this is a well used example. Not sure if its the original lamp or not, but it does still work.


----------



## Dadof6 (Apr 14, 2010)

1984 Mini Mag. Thought it was the coolest thing I had ever seen with the brightest bulp that would outshine lights a lot bigger. Went with me to South American and back and always worked. Once I lost the spring and fashioned one from a paper clip that I wound around the pointy end of a pencil.

After buying the light I actually inquired about jobs and Mag Industries because I thought their lights were the best lights being made.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahhhhh!

My OLDEST flashlight! It is a black, beat to hell and back 2002 minimag 2AA flashlight. But wait! THERE'S MORE! This masterpiece of engineering is completely pimped out with a genuine dat2zip Badboy 400mA sandwhich feeding a Luxeon I bin code Q4L LED. It runs a longer bare aluminum bezel ring to hold a 17mm smooth reflector. The plastic lens has been replaced with a double sided coated glass window with the thing finished up with a Kroll tail clickie. When the Luxeon 1 is pushed at 416mA of constant current, it kicks out around 35 to 40 lumens at the LED and it was the shiznit back in 2003. 

It went with me through two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan and still works. It presently sits on my desk next to my computer and stands proud for the years it provided service. Alas, the original sandwich (N bin Luxeon at 500mA) it was destroyed from constant use in Iraq and died the night before I left in May 2003. Those sandwiches at 500mA got rather krispy but it held up until the last night then died.  

Once I got back to "the world" it was treated with the Luxeon I Q4L sandwich and used as a bicycle helmet light. It burned through three Kroll tail clickies and well over a hundred recharges on the NiMH AA batteries. 

It is not for sale as it was the LED light, the EDC of choice for 3 years in really bad places. It is beloved along with my Arc AAA red LED black light, Peak 5 red LED brass AA and Peak UV AA light as my illumination that worked when it counted. My big three lights that had blood cleaned off of them and kept going. My white/red/UV lights, double edged combat knife, switch blade and Leatherman Charge Ti are not for sale. 

If you really need a light, I have a Fenix laying around...


----------



## swampgator (Apr 15, 2010)

Off the top of my head:
1) 60's Eveready Captain 
2) True Value Sportsman knock off, don't know when it was made. 
3) 81 vintage 2C Mag.
4) 92 Mag 4D. 
5) 92 Fulton & GT Price Angle head GI lights from my service days
6) 3D Mag my dad carried on patrol. Engraved 4/13/93 on the head along with his name and DL#.

The first three were converted to run 18650s. While the rest are stock.


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 18, 2010)

My oldest functional light is the surefire 9P I think it's one of the originals. I can't remember when I got it maybe the in the late 80’s; it was my first WOW light. With a BOG drop-in it still holds it's own against the competition, this light will never become obsolete in my life time.


----------



## timbo114 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine is a 1981 [email protected] 3 D.
Still stock after all these years.


----------



## Rusty Joe (Apr 19, 2010)

A scratched-up, 2 D Mag, worn for years around my belt doing security work. So badly need to get a Malkoff in this baby.


----------



## tolkaze (Apr 20, 2010)

On the weekend, foraging through the local markets I found an old-school Union Carbide/Eveready light made in Hong Kong (supposedly they are rare or something... $5 rare!)

Its a 3D with a 4 or 5 inch shallow reflector. Can't be older than about the mid 60's because the reflector is partly plastic. Bulb still works in it, looks original. Will post some piccy's to see if someone can identify it.

Edit: I'm pretty sure its an Eveready Captain, but the sticker below the switch is worn off.


----------



## petersmith6 (Apr 21, 2010)

still using my 1983 maglite 3d,its scratch,dented, used and abused.but its works9o(got an led upgrade)


----------



## JCD (Apr 21, 2010)

My oldest lights really aren't that old. One is a Surefire (Laser Products) round body 6P and the other is a round body 6R. I picked them both up used, so I'm not sure how old they really are.

I have the original box, manuals, extension, charger, rechargeable battery, and drop-in for the 6R. The manual for the 6R is a December 1995 revision. It's probably my most heavily used light, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my oldest fully functional collection piece a Ray-O-Vac 2C "bullet" flashlight circa 1923 :thumbsup:


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 20, 2013)

An Eveready 330 from the 1970's (1976 according to the flashlight museum.) Shelf queen. http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eve...ow-Black-Industrial-with-Slide-Switch-2D-1976 <---that is a link to the flashlight. Would like to get my hands on a 3D Kel Lite and a Bright Star 1618, wouldn't mod them except for maybe putting in a higher powered PR bulb. Also would be nice to have a whole truckload of Garrity Mini Rugged Lites.


----------



## SherlockOhms (Jan 20, 2013)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have an old rayovac 2D roughneck incan I modded to use a magLED dropin sitting here next to my computer.



I also have a Rayovac Roughneck from sometime Prior to 1990. I bought two of them, one for the house and one for the car. The one in the car disappeared, either I somehow lost it, or it was stolen when I left a car doors unlocked. 

Next oldest is a Rayovac Workhorse 4D lantern. My mother gave it to me some time before 1995. This was my favorite and brightest for many years. Still a sentimental favorite because it was from my mother.


----------



## dougie (Jan 21, 2013)

The oldest in my household is a 20 year old 3xD Maglite. It's got a LED bulb and alloy reflector now but is otherwise stock. Considering how old it is there is still loads of paint on it and only a few dings. :shakehead My son recently asked me for a light for his car so the Mag will stay in the family.


----------



## saber (Jan 21, 2013)

My black Maglite 4D from the mid '80s still sits on the floor next to my bed. Just last year I finally upgraded to an LED drop-in module. My SF Fury is for bump-in-the-night duty, but the Maglite still see some use.


----------



## rngDeadeye (Jan 21, 2013)

I've still got a 6 D-Cell Maglite that the Mrs takes when dog walking. I think it's about 18 years old.

The bulb is as dull as dishwater but I wouldn't want to be hit by it!


----------



## Hotherps (Jan 21, 2013)

There are several really old torches in the attic.... but the oldest working torch I have is an original Surefire 6P running the B65 batteries (body extension) and a KL3 head.... kept at work and used regularly.


----------



## Strikermike (Jan 21, 2013)

two 6 cell c Maglites from the 80's


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure one of my MiniMags dates to the early 1980's. It had several LED updates, currently a NiteIze UG-2. It lives on my workbench and gets used frequently. It was one of a group of my first "quality flashlights".


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 23, 2013)

Three flat E2D-BK, E1 and E2 HA, 9Z-BK...


----------



## Norm (Jan 23, 2013)

Rayovac 2 Cell Chrome Bullet with Cloud Logo by Lens (4 Rivets on Switch) Circa: 1930


----------



## jh333233 (Jan 23, 2013)

ah, it reminds me i have twi operational "Tiger head" brand lights


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 23, 2013)

oldest incan is a mini mag "AA" blue anodized from 1993 and my oldest leds are two Inova X5's one red and one blue, 2003 I think.


----------



## yearnslow (Jan 24, 2013)

Mag 2xAAA. Can't even remember where or when I aquired it!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 24, 2013)

Two 1976 ish, Eveready Captains. A 2C and a 3D.


----------



## BongC36 (Jan 26, 2013)

I still have my old 2AA Maglite from 1981, a birthday gift. It still works except it's reflector disintegrated last year


----------



## Auxiliaryjohn (Jan 26, 2013)

A 3-D cell Safaraland Kell light from the middle to late 70's. I carried it as a Reserve Police Officer and that type was all the rage back then. They doubled as an impact weapon in a pinch.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 27, 2013)

Each day I pass through, I try and collect some photons from the sun.

I tried asking one how old it was, but it gave me a baffled look that something so young should think to waste its time.

It's painful that they should ignore me, but I still try and collect them as I shuffle along...


----------



## fyrcapn (Jan 27, 2013)

mini maglites aaa and AA have had them a long time


----------

